
A Co-Relational Model of Data for Large Shared Data Banks (2011) - tosh
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1961297
======
carapace
> In this article we present a mathematical data model for the most common
> noSQL databases—namely, key/value relationships—and demonstrate that this
> data model is the mathematical dual of SQL's relational data model of
> foreign-/primary-key relationships. Following established mathematical
> nomenclature, we refer to the dual of SQL as coSQL. We also show how a
> single generalization of the relational algebra over sets—namely, monads and
> monad comprehensions—forms the basis of a common query language for both SQL
> and noSQL. Despite common wisdom, SQL and coSQL are not diabolically
> opposed, but instead deeply connected via beautiful mathematical theory.

I'm such a nerd, this makes me happy.

------
mr_overalls
I read this paper back in 2011, and it looked like an interesting way to
address the impedance mismatch between OOP and relational databases.

Were there any follow-up papers or proof-of-concept software based on these
ideas?

~~~
buckbova
Doesn't appear this was intended as an idea to build software from, but a
proof on how SQL vs noSQL is really SQL and coSQL.

------
maxdemarzi
This is an article written by someone who never heard of Graph Databases. The
publish year was 2011, so that makes sense. They were not as well known 6
years ago.

~~~
_mhr_
Can you elaborate on why graph databases are important in this context?

~~~
maxdemarzi
>>A necessary condition for the network effect to take off in the noSQL
database market is the availability of a common abstract mathematical data
model and an associated query language for noSQL that removes product
differentiation at the logical level and instead shifts competition to the
physical and operational level.

A common abstract mathematical data model is Graphs.

The associated query language is any of the declarative graph query languages
(see openCypher for example @
[http://www.opencypher.org/](http://www.opencypher.org/) ).

~~~
_mhr_
Great answer, thanks.

------
dboreham
2011

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

